# Vehicle access to the sand on Atlantic Beach?



## turfrooster (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm heading to Atlantic beach this weekend and I'm wondering if there is any place to drive out on the sand. Im sure this was covered in another forum but I can't seem to find one. Thanks guys.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I think this might have the info you are looking for.
http://www.crystalcoastnc.org/Services/BeachDriving/

it looks like it is broken down into different sections with a different permit for each.


----------



## turfrooster (Apr 16, 2007)

thanks narf, that is helpful.


----------

